
The Truth About Doritos and Its Shameless “Name Dropping” - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/2367/whats-with-the-trend-on-dropping-a-brands-name-fro.html?childToView=2376#answer-2376
======
liability
After tasting Takis, I no longer desire Doritos, which now seem bland and
unsatisfying. Of course doritos still has the logistics might of PepsiCo
behind it, such that it's virtually impossible to find a grocery store or gas
station that doesn't sell them. I don't see how you can compete with PepsiCo
even if you have a better product.

